# Figurar



## TraductoraPobleSec

A veure si m’explico bé amb el que vull preguntar-vos. Sempre he tingut la impressió que, per expressar certes coses, el verb _figurar_ no és correcte en català. Jo, en els casos com el que ara us posaré d’exemple, faria servir _representa _o, directament,_ vol dir_ o_ significa_:

_Si treballes el dissabte figura que tens festa dilluns al matí._

A Barcelona es fa servir molt _figurar_ en aquest sentit, i fins i tot em sona dit per gent cultíssima com ara Francesc Sanuy, el magnífic tertulià de l’Antoni Bassas.

Què en penseu? Què en sabeu?
Figurar


----------



## ampurdan

A mi el que no m'acaba d'agradar és la construcció de la frase, sigui amb "figurar" o amb "representar" o amb qualsevol sinònim (tot i que l'he fet servir alguna vegada). No s'està "representant" una cosa. No apareix una cosa com a figura d'una altra. Més aviat, succeeix una cosa i aquesta en _comporta_ una altra. "Representar" també es pot fer servir en aquest sentit, però "figurar" no. 

Que treballis el dissabte comporta/implica/vol dir/significa/representa que tens festa dilluns al matí.

És només la meva opinió.


----------



## avellanainphilly

ampurdan said:


> A mi el que no m'acaba d'agradar és la construcció de la frase, sigui amb "figurar" o amb "representar" o amb qualsevol sinònim (tot i que l'he fet servir alguna vegada). No s'està "representant" una cosa. No apareix una cosa com a figura d'una altra. Més aviat, succeeix una cosa i aquesta en _comporta_ una altra. "Representar" també es pot fer servir en aquest sentit, però "figurar" no.



Em penso que la frase amb 'figura' té un matís diferent de la frase amb els verbs que proposes (si més no en castellà). Em sembla que amb 'figura' el parlant no està del tot segur del que està afirmant. És una mica com dir 'En teoria/segons m'han dit, si treballes el dissabte, tens festa el dilluns'. Potser 'representa' també té una mica aquest matís d'inseguretat, que no tenen 'vol dir' o 'singnifica'. 

Dit això, aquest ús de 'figura' em sembla una castellanisme.


----------



## Antpax

avellanainphilly said:


> Em penso que la frase amb 'figura' té un matís diferent de la frase amb els verbs que proposes (si més no en castellà). Em sembla que amb 'figura' el parlant no està del tot segur del que està afirmant. És una mica com dir 'En teoria/segons m'han dit, si treballes el dissabte, tens festa el dilluns'. Potser 'representa' també té una mica aquest matís d'inseguretat, que no tenen 'vol dir' o 'singnifica'.
> 
> Dit això, aquest ús de 'figura' em sembla una castellanisme.


 
Hola avellana:

Per la expresió en català, em sap greu, però no tinc ni idea.

Jo diria que no és un castellanisme, per a mí la expresió "figura" no me sona gens en castellà amb aquest sentit. Jo diría "supone" o "implica".

Salut.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

avellanainphilly said:


> Em sembla que amb 'figura' el parlant no està del tot segur del que està afirmant. És una mica com dir 'En teoria/segons m'han dit, si treballes el dissabte, tens festa el dilluns'. Potser 'representa' també té una mica aquest matís d'inseguretat, que no tenen 'vol dir' o 'singnifica'.


 
Exacte, exacte! Qui fa servir aquest verb vol donar la mateixa idea que quan es diu "en teoria".





Antpax said:


> Jo diria que no és un castellanisme, per a mí la expresió "figura" no me sona gens en castellà amb aquest sentit. Jo diría "supone" o "implica".


 
Però, Ant, oi que hi ha gent que parlant en castellà fa servir "figurar" en aquest sentit? Si més no, a mi em sona, de la mateixa manera que hi ha gent que ho diu en català.

Merci a tots!


----------



## Antpax

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Exacte, exacte! Qui fa servir aquest verb vol donar la mateixa idea que quan es diu "en teoria".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Però, Ant, oi que hi ha gent que parlant en castellà fa servir "figurar" en aquest sentit? Si més no, a mi em sona, de la mateixa manera que hi ha gent que ho diu en català.
> 
> Merci a tots!


 
Hola Tradu:

Potser que sigui alguna cosa regional, però a mi no em sona que la gent digui això. Si sento "si trabajas el sábado figura que libras el lunes" ho´n entenc com que és que està escrit, en el conveni o en un contracte (en castellà "figura en el contrato"), per exemple.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## avellanainphilly

Antpax said:


> Jo diria que no és un castellanisme, per a mí la expresió "figura" no me sona gens en castellà amb aquest sentit. Jo diría "supone" o "implica".



Ostres, doncs això és realment curiós, doncs. Potser es fa servir només així en el castellà de Catalunya???


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

avellanainphilly said:


> Ostres, doncs això és realment curiós, doncs. Potser es fa servir només així en el castellà de Catalunya???


 
I en català jo també ho he sentit molt i no precisament de la boca de gent "garrulilla" . Sempre us ho he volgut preguntar, però me'n descuidava. Ahir, però, parlava amb algú que ho va dir i de seguida vaig plantejar la pregunta.

Petons enormes a Filadèlfia i a los madriles!


----------



## Samaruc

No deu ser cosa només del castellà de Catalunya perquè a mi aquest ús de "figurar" no em sona gens estrany en les parles valencianes, ni en castellà ni en català...

Salut!


----------



## xupxup

A mi em sona malament en català aquest ús. Però m'ha xocat molt perquè els exemples que posen a l'Enciclopèdia, els de la primera accepció, tots em sonen malament i en tots trobo que faria servir "representa". Per tant suposo que si són correctes les frases que posen d'exemple, també ho deu ser l'exemple que poses tu, Traductora, però la veritat no en tinc ni idea.
El que m'estranya més és que posis article al dissabte i no al dilluns.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Ni idea, ho he sentit en tot els àmbits.




xupxup said:


> El que m'estranya més és que posis article al dissabte i no al dilluns.


 
Xupxup, pots aclarir aquest punt? Molt sovint sento aquesta construcció i ja dubto.


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Jo ho he sentit sempre i no em sona malament, però ara no sabria dir si realment és correcte o no...


----------



## Keiria

xupxup said:


> A mi em sona malament en català aquest ús.


 
A mi també. 



xupxup said:


> Però m'ha xocat molt perquè els exemples que posen a l'Enciclopèdia, els de la primera accepció, tots em sonen malament i en tots trobo que faria servir "representa". Per tant suposo que si són correctes les frases que posen d'exemple, també ho deu ser l'exemple que poses tu, Traductora, però la veritat no en tinc ni idea.


 
En els examples que hi ha a l'enciclopèdia jo també faria servir altres verbs, però encara que sigui correcte l'ús de "figurar" en aquests sentits no acabo de veure on podria quadrar la frase de la TPS.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

betulina said:


> Jo ho he sentit sempre i no em sona malament, però ara no sabria dir si realment és correcte o no...


 
Si tu fas servir el verb _figurar_ en aquest sentit, Betulina, començo a tenir un motiu per pensar que potser sí que és correcte!


----------



## avellanainphilly

RIU said:


> Hola,
> 
> Ni idea, ho he sentit en tot els àmbits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El que m'estranya més és que posis article al dissabte i no al dilluns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xupxup, pots aclarir aquest punt? Molt sovint sento aquesta construcció i ja dubto.
Click to expand...


Hola, 
M'avanço al xupxup...
Diria que el dia de la setmana amb l'article (i.e. 'el dilluns') es fa servir de manera genèrica per referir-se a qualsevol dilluns. Per exemple: 'El dilluns faig ioga' (que vol dir 'cada dilluns faig ioga'). En canvi, sense l'article ('dilluns faig ioga') vol dir 'aquest dilluns'. Però la veritat és que a mi no em semblar que hi hagués res estrany en la frase original el primer cop que la vaig llegir. És una d'aquelles diferències subtils...


----------



## xupxup

Només volia fer notar que un portava article i l'altre no. Em sona molt estrany, però és una apreciació personal, que no té res a veure amb el tema, i que no cal donar-hi més tombs. No sé com és la norma al respecte.


----------



## xupxup

Vaig estar rumiant sobre el tema ahir i se'm va ocórrer que, pot ser que sigui un cultisme que ha passat a la parla col·loquial? Vull dir que potser no ens sona bé perquè és un mot culte, però que ha passat a la parla popular, igual que ha passat amb "preferir/estimar-se més" o amb "reduir/minvar" i tants altres exemples. Potser la forma col·loquial "representar" ens sona més bé perquè és la que estem acostumats a sentir, però la forma més culta "figurar" és igualment correcta. Trobes que pot ser això Traductora?


----------

